# apache localhost zeigt SharedFolder



## Precog (8. Dezember 2002)

hoi,

ich hab ein prob:

ich hab mir einen apache localhost
installiert und nach einer anleitung
die dateien hin und herkopiert
(und php installiert)
aber wenn ich ihn starte (http://localhost)
kommt mein SharedFolder ordner,
obwohl ich einen anderen angegeben hatte...

wieso macht apache son quatsch?  

thx,
victork

PS: hatte davor OmniHTTPd, der lief...
PPS: wen ich apache in der konsole starte,
kommt eine fehlermeldung:

[Sun Dec 08 13:51:39 2002] [warn] pid file e:/programme/apache group/apache/logs
/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
Apache/1.3.27 (Win32) running...


----------



## fluid (8. Dezember 2002)

poste mal die httpd.conf ! ... oder hast du nebenbei noch kazaa oder ähnliches laufen ? probier das mal abzuschalten ich kann merkwürdiger weise wenn kazaa läuft nicht auf mein htdocs dir zu greifen vieleicht ist das ja bei dir ähnlich ... oder verpass deinem shared folder mal einen anderen namen und schau was dann passiert


----------



## Precog (9. Dezember 2002)

wenn ich kazaa ausmache kommt error 404...

soll ich die GANZE httpd.conf posten?

cu


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2002)

httpd.pid

pid dateien sind Prozess id Dateien. Das heisst das unter unix 
in diesen dateien jeweils die Prozess id gespeichert wird (logisch nicht war?  ) 

Da die httpd.pid datei bei dir overwritten war heisst die fehlermeldung eigentlich nur das du Apache gestartet hast obwohl er schon lief. 
Also einfach aufpassen das dies nicht geschieht.

Dein SharedFolder änderst du 
mit DocumentRoot.

Nach der änderrung von DocumentRoot muss der Apache Webserver neu gestartet werden. unter Unix geht das mit *apachectl restat*
Unter Windoof gehts irgendwie anders 

PS: die httpd.conf währe in deinem Fall nur DocumentRoot (am oberen Ende der Datei) und die eventuell vorhandenen Virtuellen Server <Virtual.. am unteren Ende interressant ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Dezember 2002)

Bei meinem damaligen Windows-Apache gab's ne Batch-Datei ApacheStop.bat. Diese müsstest du einfach ausführen und dann schließt sich das ursprüngliche Apache-Fenster (Apache VERSIONSNUMMER is running) automatisch.


----------

